# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  القطع المعدنية اللبنانية (2)

## صالح 48

هذا الجزء الثاني من مجموعة العملات الموجودة معيو اليوم سوف أعرض المجموعة المعدنية للعملة اللبنانية
بعد أن عرضت المجموعة الورقية في هذا الرابط
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=58463 
___________________________________________
نبدء أولاً بقطعة نادرة جدا لدولة لبنان الكبير (إيام الإحتلال الفرنسي) سنة 1935 


__________________________________________________  __ 

قرش واحد سنة 1955

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

شؤال يسدح نفسه ليش القطع فيهم فتحة في الوسط

----------


## صالح 48

خمسة قروش نادرة (ألمينيوم) سنة 1952



__________________________________________________  ________

خمسة قروش (راس الأسد) سنة 1961




__________________________________________________  _____

خمسة قروش عادية سنة 1969

----------


## صالح 48

عشرة قروش نادرة سنة 1961




__________________________________________________  _______________

عشرة قروش عادية سنة 1968

----------


## صالح 48

خمسة و عشرون قرش (الإصدار القديم)سنة1952





__________________________________________________  _____

خمسة و عشرون قرش الإصدار العادي

----------


## صالح 48

نصف ليرة لكن ما يميزها عن غيرها انها إصدار عام 1952 أي انها فضية

----------


## صالح 48

ليرة (إصدار نادر سنة 1968 ) اراهن ان أكثر اللبنانين لم يشاهدوها 
(صحيح حج محمود او   لأ)





__________________________________________________  _____

ليرة إصدار عادي سنة 1975

----------


## صالح 48

خمس ليرات (إصدار نادر جدا ) سنة1978

----------


## صالح 48

خمسين ليرة

----------


## صالح 48

مئة ليرة

----------


## صالح 48

مئتان و خمسون ليرة

----------


## صالح 48

خمسمئة ليرة




هذه تقريبا كل القطع
يوجد بعد قطع لكنها غير متوفرة عندي كالقرشان و نصف و غيرها
لكن لو توفرت سوف إضيفها ان شا الله

________________________________________

قريبا  القطع السعودية الموجودة معي
طبعا من إيام الملك عبد العزيز 1354 هـ
قربياًً !!!

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*الله يوفقك اخوي ويطول في عمرك وتجمع عملات لكل دول العالم..*

----------


## صالح 48

شكرا ليالي على مرورك الجميل

----------


## ابو طارق

*يعطيك العافية  ابني* 

*((real  aslam))*

*مجهود  رائع  تشكر علية* 

*واهنئك على  تنفيذ النصيحة  بوضع اسمك على الصور* 

*اما بالنسبة* 

*ليرة (إصدار نادر سنة 1968 ) اراهن ان أكثر اللبنانين لم يشاهدوها 
(صحيح حج محمود او لأ)
*

*صحيح  بس انا شفتها وكنت احتفظ  فيها وللاسف  فقدتها مع بعض* 

*العملات  الامريكية  القديمة* 

*تمنياتي لك  بالتوفيق الدائم* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك  العافية 

هواية حلوة جمع القطع النقدية لبلدك والبلدان المجاورة

----------


## khozam

الله يعطيك الف الف الف الف عافية اخويي

وعساك على القوة 

عملات رائعة ونادرة واول مرة اشوفها 

تحياتي وبالتوفيق وانشوف المزيد

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

مشكوووووووور
اخوي

----------


## صالح 48

حج محمود 
نور الهدى
الحبيب44
عاشقة آل محمد 
مشكورين على مروركم

----------

